# Nightmare before christmas 21st birthday ideas?



## Saki.Girl

i do nightmare before Christmas for Christmas here is some of my stuff might give you some ideas


----------



## Saki.Girl

few more


----------



## Saki.Girl

another great great idea is get dollor store pumpkins, carve it and paint black then put glow stick in it at night


----------



## Jack'sEckstein

wow those all are beautiful! you are really talented!! I love the sleigh! thank you for sharing.


----------



## drmort

I have some photos in my member album from the xmas i did scary xmas if it helps (not the same exactly, i realize)


----------



## Jack'sEckstein

I ended up getting all kinds of party supplies that were black and purple and then not getting to do anything for my birthday. I will have to try for next year


----------



## awokennightmare

Great idea! I love the movie!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein

Me too, I had wanted to do that theme for years and never was able to. Something always stood in the way, I told my boyfriend that of we ever decided on getting married we should have a nightmare themed wedding. To my surprise he loves the idea!


----------

